# Just a Saya from scrap pieces



## childermass (Sep 28, 2021)

It’s been a while since I made my last Saya but for the Källgren Gyuto I am planning to gift to a friend I thought it would be a nice addition.
Luckily I found some scrap pieces of wood (two thin slabs of fumed oak and a piece of poplar plywood) in my shop.
I think it came out quite well and wanted to show you guys.







The outside shape could be a bit better but the inside fits the knife perfectly:




The poplar should be nice and soft to prevent any damage of the edge:




And of course I used my signature split pin for securing it (I know what some of you are thinking . Yes it’s metal and could scratch the choil but I never had any problems with that)


----------



## RDalman (Sep 28, 2021)

childermass said:


> It’s been a while since I made my last Saya but for the Källgren Gyuto I am planning to gift to a friend I thought it would be a nice addition.
> Luckily I found some scrap pieces of wood (two thin slabs of fumed oak and a piece of poplar plywood) in my shop.
> I think it came out quite well and wanted to show you guys.
> View attachment 144785
> ...


Nice. Anytime you have mono bladesteel it's harder than a pin like that and won't scratch easily


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice! (The Funayuki-ish profile Gyuto is cool too )


----------

